# New Gun Safe



## ch00sen1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new safe.
I would like to get some feedback/recommendations on 2 things.

Manufacturer, what do you like and why? I'm leaning toward a cannon mainly because tractor supply sells them locally.

Transporting the thing and getting it into the house. any tricks? Most places will deliver to the door or TS will load it, but they are 750 lbs.


----------



## LKS2 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have an American Security Safe.  I liked the fire proof material that they used as opposed to the fireboard most safe companies use in their safes.  Most of it is just gypsm board.  American Safe uses a poured material.  This also adds weight to the safe as well.  The gauge of the steel was also a factor in choosing the American Security Safe.  I had it delivered and then had Roland at Safe movers move it in the house.  Roland's website is http://www.thesafemovers.com/contact.html.  They did a great job not messing up the wood floors or walls.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 12, 2009)

Heritage makes one heck of a safe and when I bought mine had the highest fire rating available for home use.  I bought a 18 gun with shelves.  I picked mine up and put it the house myself with another 2 guys.  It weighed 1075 lbs empty, so I added two screw jacks beneath my floor for extra support.  I like the screw jacks so if I decided to rearange it would not be a problem.
Mine is a Legacy Version which is gloss black with silver harware and looks great in the living room area.

http://www.heritagesafe.com/legacy.html#


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 12, 2009)

I got a Liberty Lincon series and love it..store to room delivery.. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Thumper (Nov 12, 2009)

Ford, Chevy, or Dodge.......it all comes down to just what you want. I think that most have a lot of the same features. I have always liked Liberty safes but would probably be happy with any major brand. I would just get one with a great fire rating and lots of locking bolts along with a quality lock. ALWAYS get one bigger than what you think you will need or you will have it for sale in a few short years to get the big one. As for moving that puppy, cut a few pieces of pvc pipe and tilt it back and put two or three under it and roll it on top of them. works well on carpet but I don't know if it will scratch hardwood.


----------



## safebuilder (Nov 12, 2009)

*new  safe*

I would try a custom safe from SafeAtHomeUSA.com. Any size, any interior, custom features. I know the guy that builds them very well


----------



## tas6691 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a Cannon and a Liberty, both are equally nice. The Liberty is a bit fancier, but both offer the same fire protection. The Cannons that Tractor sells are priced VERY competitively, great safe for the money.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 14, 2009)

the thing that sold me on liberty was their replacement plan.  If you safe is damaged in way do to fire or the attempted theft they will send  you an new one and intall if for you for as long as you own the safe.


----------



## ch00sen1 (Nov 14, 2009)

safebuilder said:


> I would try a custom safe from SafeAtHomeUSA.com. Any size, any interior, custom features. I know the guy that builds them very well



Looks like some nice work, but too high end for a poor boy like me.


----------



## oxbow (Nov 15, 2009)

Look up Winchester gun safes. Legacy 22 is the one I went with.

I bought mine from a sporting good store in Bogart, Ga.
They were selling for a very competitive price.

Features I like: 4 bolts, 1 hr rating, and the electric lock.


----------



## ch00sen1 (Nov 19, 2009)

oxbow said:


> Look up Winchester gun safes. Legacy 22 is the one I went with.
> 
> I bought mine from a sporting good store in Bogart, Ga.
> They were selling for a very competitive price.
> ...



Those are very nice! Higher than the wife   will let me spend this close to Christmas.  I may just wait till after so I can get a better one.


----------



## Ace12 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a liberty and love it.  But if I ever upgrade to a bigger safe, I will be looking at these.

http://www.ftknox.com/


----------



## ch00sen1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ace12 said:


> I have a liberty and love it.  But if I ever upgrade to a bigger safe, I will be looking at these.
> 
> http://www.ftknox.com/



Yeah, I'd love to have one but the finance committee has to sign off on it.


----------



## burt (Nov 23, 2009)

*ts6040*

llllll


----------

